# August 2007 Tank of the Month: Jordan Reece



## BryceM

*August 2007 Tank of the Month*
*Iwagumi Rock Garden*
_by Jordan Reece_​









*Introduction:*
I'd like to tell a little about myself. Where to start? My name is Jordan Reece (arowanaman). I have been practicing nature scaping "Amano style" for little over 7 years now and have done planted tanks for many years before that. Even though I am only 27 years old, I have always had an interest in aquariums. When I was 18 years old, I saved up my own money and bought a 750 gallon tank from a pet shop. I bought it for $1,800, complete.

I was always interested in big arowana's and now have owned 2 different Asian red arowana's. In addition, I've kept almost every other type: Arapima, silver, black, Jardini, Leiichardtii, and african arowana. This is why I go by arowanaman for my user name.









_August 2007 Tank of the Month - Iwagumi Rock Garden_









_HC Foreground Closeup _

I started working on this tank in February of 2007 for the ADA contest. A journal of the setup can be found here.









_Initial Planting_

*Tank specs:*
Lighting: Coralife aqua light pro 2X65 watt Power compact light 6,700k
1X 150 watt HQI with a ADA green 8,000K bulb
2X 1watt moon lights.

CO2: Beetle 30 diffuser, Spiral counter @ 4 bubbles per second

Filter: Eheim pro 3e, Media pro, Tourmaline F, Bacter 100.

Substrate: Clear super, Tourmaline BC, Bacter 100, Power sand special, Aquasoil amazonia, and Amazonia soil.

Water change: Every week 1/3 of tank changed with softened water using KATI/ANI ionizers.

Additives: Green bacter 70 drops every water change, ECA 15 drops every 3rd day, Phyton Git as needed, Brighty K, Green Brighty step 2, and Special Lights - 5 pumps of each every day.

Plants: _Blyxa japonica, Riccia fluitans_ "3 types", Narrow-leaf java fern,_ Ludwigia arcuata, Hemianthus callitrichoides , Rotala sp. 'Green', Echinodorus tenellus, Monosolenium tenerum, and Micranthemum umbrosum_.

Fish: Microrasbora nana, Rasbora waterifloris, and Paracheiredon simulans.

Inverts: Cardina japonica, Red Cherry shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Zebra Shrimp, Diamond Shrimp, Bee Shrimp, and Ninja Shrimp.

_*Editor's notes:* _I'd like to thank arowanaman for sharing this fabulous aquarium. Top-end aquascaping requires top-end photography as you can appreciate in this image:









_Photo Shoot_

*My other Aquascapes:*








_Shadow_



















I hope you enjoyed my Iwagumi Rock Garden. - Jordon Reece (arowanaman)


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

Congratulations to Jordan!
I love the ways you work with rock, very attractive tranquility! your Hemianthus callitrichoides grows very good, it's quite hard to me with the high temp. of the tropical area...
Your twin-nano tank are also lovely!
Thank for sharing!


----------



## Robert Hudson

Jordan,

I still have the photos on my WEB site that you sent me and asked me to post on my WEB site several years ago. You showed talent then and now you have proven that you have really found your calling! Great job.

Best wishes

Robert Hudson


----------



## styderman

mean the tank


----------



## Robinthehood

Bravo, the tank and title is a fantastic outcome here for you...
The editor's note of your excellent photograghy is a fitting final cudo and this makes us wonder what specs and equipment you used for these photos? 
Thanks and congratulations.... RJ


----------



## AquaVu

Amazing talents and great taste. extremely inspired by your tanks. Keep up the good work.


----------

